# Clausing x axis handle acorn nut size



## calstar (Feb 5, 2015)

My thread gauge measures 3/8x20tpi, I cannot find any of that thread on the web(except acme nuts) in any style of nut, let alone an acorn. Can anyone help? I can make one(or something similar to an acorn) if none exist(hard to believe) but Id rather just buy one.

thanks, brian


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 6, 2015)

Brian,

I have no idea as to why Clausing would have used it unless is was the Colchester connection.  But 3.8"-20 is 3/8 BSF.  If it is a true 3/8 BSF, the hex size will be larger than 3/8".  If you needed just a 3/8 BSF hex nut, I think I still have a few left from years ago when I used to restore Series Land Rovers.  But I don't recall Land Rover ever using any acorn nuts except maybe for #4 BA.  Have you tried calling Clausing?

Robert D.


----------



## calstar (Feb 6, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> Brian,
> 
> .Have you tried calling Clausing?
> 
> Robert D.



No but I will, thanks.

brian


----------



## calstar (Feb 7, 2015)

Heres where I found them, aka cap, dome nut
http://www.britishfasteners.com/ind...ode]=all&search[cat]=&search[sort_by]=default


And below FYI.  Brian


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 7, 2015)

It may be worth noting (because it happens to be the size in question here, 3/8-BSF) that the Wikipedia table contains at least one error.  For 3/8-BSF It gives the wrench size or distance across flats (not clear which) as 5/8".  A 5/8" wrench will soon ruin a 3/8-BSF bolt or nut.  Especially if it is a 12-point.  The metric dimension is correct (0.600") which is the stated max dimension across the flats and within +/- 0.001" of what I just measured on several 3/8-BSF wrenches.  But 5/8" is of course 0.625".  A 19/32" (0.5938") 12-point socket can usually be used by lightly tapping it onto the bolt head or nut.  But a 5/8" socket is quite sloppy.  I didn't bother to check the other sizes but would bet that most are also wrong.

In the course of checking this with my drawer of no longer much used BA, BSF and BW wrenches, sockets and nut drivers and with Machinery's Handbook, 21st Edition, I also found an error in the latter.  The dimension table (Table 1) for BSF and what it calls BSW hex head bolts says that the distance across flats is the same for each BSF and BW diameter.  In fact, for any given diameter, the BW head is larger than the BSF head, by one size step.  And the wrenches are all so marked.  A wrench or socket marked 3/8 BSF will also be marked 5/16 BW.  If someone changed the applicable British Standard to change the head size of the coarse thread bolts, they never told Land Rover.  :thinking:

Robert D.


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 7, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> It may be worth noting (because it happens to be the size in question here, 3/8-BSF) that the Wikipedia table contains at least one error.
> 
> Robert D.



Did you correct it?


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 7, 2015)

No.  To be honest, I forgot that I could go and track down the entry and in most cases edit it.  But unlike inch and metric wrenches, the old British tools weren't ID'd by their physical size but by what they fit.  As in 3 BA or 5/16 BSF-1/4 BW.  I don't think that will fit and I never tried to reformat a chart frame on Wikipedia.  Maybe it'll get wider automatically.  I may try it tomorrow.  

Robert D.


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 7, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> No.  To be honest, I forgot that I could go and track down the entry and in most cases edit it.  But unlike inch and metric wrenches, the old British tools weren't ID'd by their physical size but by what they fit.  As in 3 BA or 5/16 BSF-1/4 BW.  I don't think that will fit and I never tried to reformat a chart frame on Wikipedia.  Maybe it'll get wider automatically.  I may try it tomorrow.
> 
> Robert D.



The best thing to do is to post a comment explaining the error to the "talk" page for the article, with the suggested change included.  Be sure to include references supporting your proposed change.  Often a Wikipedia "regular" who follows that article will implement the change for you, perhaps after a bit of discussion.  Just going in and changing an article without discussion can be frustrating because an editor may promptly revert your change, taking it for sabotage.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 8, 2015)

OK.  FWIW, I did.

Robert D.


----------



## Dbike199 (Feb 8, 2015)

Is the nut for a Clausing 8520 (part# 537-044)? If it is you can order them from Clausing at $1 each. I did.


----------



## emasbury (Mar 2, 2015)

This place probably has what you need, I got my spindle fine feed hand wheel for my 8520 from them, they were great.

http://www.clausing-industrial.com/partsService.asp


----------



## calstar (Mar 5, 2015)

Well.....embarrassed to say the nut is actually a *7/16* 20tpi, not a 3/8, readily available everywhere, thanks for all the responses.  Brian


----------



## w9jbc (Mar 5, 2015)

that is a standard tap size should be able to fabricate one if push came to shove


----------

